# Topics > Projects >  Open Curiosity - The First OpenSource Rover, International Space Apps Challenge

## Airicist

2014.spaceappschallenge.org/project/opencuriosity-follow-you-curiosity-open-your-mind

vimeo.com/user27132183

International Space Apps Challenge

Author - Carlos Sicilia Til

----------


## Airicist

from Luis Martin Nuez 
April 20, 2014




> Have you ever wanted to try your inventions or experiments on Mars? Would you like to experiment with measurements taken on the Martian surface?
> 
> OpenCuriosity is an open source, exomars rover (1:5 scale) with arduino as main controller, based on the NASA Curiosity rover. It contains a set of Arduino boards and sensors. The general public will be allowed to use these Arduinos and sensors for their own creative purposes while they are in space. All the people will be allowed to integrate their project in the robot, and the data gathered will be available on the internet in order to share this information with the general public for educational, science or other purposes.
> 
> We want to provide affordable space exploration for everyone!

----------


## Airicist

Replica Mars Rover Curiosity with Arduino

 Published on Mar 30, 2014




> Displayed Arduinoday Zaragoza
> Curiosity by Carlos Sicilia Til

----------


## Airicist

Replica Mars Rover Curiosity outside the lab... exploring the real world... 

 Published on Sep 14, 2014




> OpenCuriosity is an open source rover, based on the NASA Curiosity rover by Carlos Sicilia Til.

----------

